# like button



## abandonconflict (Sep 18, 2014)

I have not had a like button for a long time. Some of my posts have received likes, but I have no like button. So who do I have to fuck for a like button?


----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 18, 2014)

You got to blow all the mods for a like button. standard procedures


----------



## abandonconflict (Sep 19, 2014)

still no like button


----------



## abandonconflict (Sep 21, 2014)

going to keep bumping this every couple days at least until a mod tells me to stfu but probably longer


----------



## abandonconflict (Sep 24, 2014)

I seem to be the only one with out a like button.


----------



## sunni (Sep 24, 2014)

you should have it it says you do youre using like a good browser right?


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 24, 2014)

On this platform, the Like "button" is in the lower right-hand corner of each post. There is a post number, and a link for Like and Reply. So you don't see those?


----------



## abandonconflict (Sep 24, 2014)

i do see post number and reply, no like.

also, can't change my sig.

i'm using chrome on wndows 8


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 25, 2014)

Damn, that sucks. Have you tried IE or Firefox? I'm curious if you see the Like on those.


----------



## vostok (Sep 25, 2014)

*Post up a screen shot ..as they say in 'toke an talk '...OR it didn't happen ....lol*


----------



## abandonconflict (Sep 25, 2014)

rollitup said:


> Damn, that sucks. Have you tried IE or Firefox? I'm curious if you see the Like on those.


I'll try IE I guess, tried FF.


----------



## abandonconflict (Sep 25, 2014)

Here it shows the lack of options, apparently I'm supposed to be able to find the option to change my signature here.
  
And as you can see, no like button, even posted a screenshot with the browser highlighted so you can see.


----------



## abandonconflict (Sep 25, 2014)

no luck with IE


----------



## sunni (Sep 26, 2014)

i think your accounts permissions are just a bit messed up from when we switched over, since you can go into politics but you are being limited with sig changes and likes ill see if i can fix it for you


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 26, 2014)

I imagine that it's a script that your system is not allowing to be run. Do you have anything that would stop it, like a No-Script add-on, or possibly your firewall?


----------



## vostok (Sep 26, 2014)

*Well...! I like you ..

...then again for me my auto password thing works intermittently only here at RIU...
....which is good as I need to remember it ..i think? ..lol*


----------



## abandonconflict (Sep 26, 2014)

rollitup said:


> I imagine that it's a script that your system is not allowing to be run. Do you have anything that would stop it, like a No-Script add-on, or possibly your firewall?


I don't know, it's a new laptop, but I had the same problem on my Android smartphone.


----------



## abandonconflict (Sep 26, 2014)

sunni said:


> i think your accounts permissions are just a bit messed up from when we switched over, since you can go into politics but you are being limited with sig changes and likes ill see if i can fix it for you


 Thank you.


----------



## abandonconflict (Sep 26, 2014)

Also, when I reply to a thread, that thread goes to the top of the list as it is supposed to but my name is still bold in the "last message" column, as though I have not viewed my own comment.


----------



## abandonconflict (Sep 28, 2014)

so no luck?


----------



## sunni (Sep 28, 2014)

OUU WAIT TRY NOW REFRESH , i had to put you as an established member sorry im not used to this admin panel


----------



## abandonconflict (Sep 28, 2014)

What ever you did worked. Thank you.


----------



## sunni (Sep 28, 2014)

ya its what i thought it was originally your user settings werent correcr


----------



## Da Mann (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## ProHuman (Sep 28, 2014)

abandonconflict said:


> What ever you did worked. Thank you.


*[You like this.]*
I like your ability to like.


----------



## kaiopua (Nov 14, 2014)

Oh.. I thought "likes" were out for good... cuz I don't have any either. Im using Safari but I can use another machine with IE. I'll see if that works. Feel free to like this post if you have the ability.


----------



## kupihea (Nov 14, 2014)

Yeah, now I notice. I have just a post # and a reply button. Still, rest assured.... I Like!


----------



## sunni (Nov 14, 2014)

kaiopua said:


> Oh.. I thought "likes" were out for good... cuz I don't have any either. Im using Safari but I can use another machine with IE. I'll see if that works. Feel free to like this post if you have the ability.





kupihea said:


> Yeah, now I notice. I have just a post # and a reply button. Still, rest assured.... I Like!


this is because neither of you are considered established members.

you need to have so many post counts and forum activity before certain features of riu have unlocked


----------



## kaiopua (Nov 17, 2014)

sunni said:


> this is because neither of you are considered established members.
> 
> you need to have so many post counts and forum activity before certain features of riu have unlocked


Mahalo Nui Loa! (Hawaiian, Thank You Very Much).


----------



## kupihea (Nov 28, 2014)

kaiopua said:


> Mahalo Nui Loa! (Hawaiian, Thank You Very Much).



Hey, I now have the ability to "Like" you. So I do. Keep me posted on what ur up to. Cheers


----------

